# halkla ilişkilerci gözüyle



## kmaro

halkla ilişkilerci gözüyle


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Please include the question in your first post.


----------



## kmaro

the translation of it


----------



## ameana7

In the point of view of public relationship consultant?

Can you please give the whole sentence?


----------



## kmaro

it is the title


----------



## ameana7

Then it can be translated as above, since "halkla ilişkilerci" very likely means the "consultant".


----------



## kmaro

Çok teşekkürler Ameana


----------

